# Interior Lighting Pack (PHOTOS PLEASE)



## T8CBH (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, now i know iam asking for trouble with this topic, but if anyone has the Interior Lighting Pack and could spare the time to take some photos of each area and post them, i would be most grateful! :lol:

Iam half expecting sarky emails with photos of living room lamps or something :roll:

Cheers

Christoph.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Not wanting to disappoint:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll take a pic of the Mini when it gets dark if nobody else has it.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

smartartkid said:


> Not wanting to disappoint:


Thats SO wrong....

They are LED's.... [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Arne said:


> Thats SO wrong....
> 
> They are LED's.... [smiley=idea.gif]


Let's be seeing them then Arne [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Ouch !!!!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Janitor said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Thats SO wrong....
> ...


It has to get dark here first - sun is up almost 24 hours.... :roll:

And the light source are placed under the dash and under the doors, so you don't really see them - only the result, when it is dark.... :wink:


----------



## pride355 (Jun 24, 2008)

I ordered LED interior light pack. without knowing exactly what it is.
I believe it is like the one in Mercedes S-Class which looks very classy at night.

Interior lightining is the door trim-dashboard lightining with yellowish-orange tone in S-Class.

pictures are welcome.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Arne said:


> It has to get dark here first - sun is up almost 24 hours.... :roll:
> 
> And the light source are placed under the dash and under the doors, so you don't really see them - only the result, when it is dark.... :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Puddle light. Footwell light is about in line with the brake pedal - cant see in the photo. Door handle light also cant be see, but its there.


----------



## magan_tt (Jun 23, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Puddle light. Footwell light is about in line with the brake pedal.


Hey thanks for this... so what is puddle lighting.. i cant see anything !! the red light must be standard? Whats the ambient lighting on the centre console mean? what colour is the footwell and ambient lighting ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

On a std car thats a relector not a light.


----------



## magan_tt (Jun 23, 2008)

i thought there were LEDS under the door to light the floor...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nope - Are you thinking Fast and Furious?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Nope - Are you thinking Fast and Furious?


There are light under the door as well, to light up the ground outside the car when door is opened.

I am certain about it, because I saw it once in my garage late on evening leaving the car.... :wink:


----------



## magan_tt (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok...just seen a friends A4 and he explained the light pack... the ambient lighting is 2 LED's which sit above the centre console.. they provide a soft flow around the gear stick area.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Sep 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


>


What are those 2 small buttons on the outside edge of the door (above the red reflector/light, on the interior trim panel)?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

magan_tt said:


> Ok...just seen a friends A4 and he explained the light pack... the ambient lighting is 2 LED's which sit above the centre console.. they provide a soft flow around the gear stick area.


Ooo I'm all moist


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Alarm. Switch off cabin sensor and switch off jack/towing sensor.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Puddle light. Footwell light is about in line with the brake pedal - cant see in the photo. Door handle light also cant be see, but its there.


Could you take the same picture during nighttime...? So that the puddle lights show a bit more...? If i get it correctly, as i've seen it on a lexus i think, its a pretty neat feature..!
:roll:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

magan_tt said:


> i thought there were LEDS under the door to light the floor...





Toshiba said:


> Nope - Are you thinking Fast and Furious?





Arne said:


> There are light under the door as well, to light up the ground outside the car when door is opened.
> 
> I am certain about it, because I saw it once in my garage late on evening leaving the car.... :wink:


magan, the lights under the door are the "puddle" lights. They should do what they say on the tin, illuminate puddles on the ground when the doors are open. But I didn't know they were LEDs?

Arne, if you have puddles in your garage perhaps you should see an structural surveyor or a doctor? :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Mack The Knife said:


> magan_tt said:
> 
> 
> > i thought there were LEDS under the door to light the floor...
> ...


he-he-he.... :lol:

I do think they are LEDs. Will try to remember to have a look and perhaps get some pics during the weekend :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arne said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - Are you thinking Fast and Furious?
> ...


That light is level with the boot/fuel switches under the door pocket. Same size as the footwell light.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Tosh,

Got delivery of my car yesterday with the ILP but dont seem to have the door handles illuminated, can you pls confirm you have them?

Cheers


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

dimitt said:


> Tosh,
> 
> Got delivery of my car yesterday with the ILP but dont seem to have the door handles illuminated, can you pls confirm you have them?
> 
> Cheers


I was wondering that, mine doesn't also, altho not that i could see in the garage light anyway :idea:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Ikon66,

Just checked the spec on the audi website (configurator) and it clearly states it should

"Interior light package

*- including illuminated door handles*, vanity mirrors and glove box, foot well lighting, puddle lighting and ambient lighting "

Will have a play with the menu settings tonight as maybe it has to be activated, if not - trip to dealers!


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> dimitt said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh,
> ...


Chaps,
If you switch your lights on,you will clearly see the small white LED light built into the door handle recess.Also,you can adjust the footwell light brightness through the DIS,so if its turned way down,it maybe inop?.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks SimonH,

Will have a look at the door handle to see if there is an LED... the footwell lighting is bright but will have to check the DIS to check at what level it is.

Pretty sure there is a submenu on the DIS with regards to "doors" - not played with that one yet.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

my footwells were set at 80%, ok for me


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ok had another look, the door handles do have the leds above but to be honest they don't seem to throw much light, will have another look when dark


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Hope these come out.Had a go with the camera,to try and show the light pack.The blurred photo shows the location of the door handle led.The others show the roof ambient lights,the two red dots,along with the LEDs.The footwell lights and puddle lights are also shown.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Try again.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Just one more of that lovely interior


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

not sure i have the roof console lights? i have the 2 round leds but don't seem to have any of those red ones  do the sidelights have to be on for them to be on? :?


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> not sure i have the roof console lights? i have the 2 round leds but don't seem to have any of those red ones  do the sidelights have to be on for them to be on? :?


Ikon,
Yes,the side lights need to be on for the roof leds to work.Sorry about the picture quality.Have you got the door handle LEDs?.Apart from the footwell lights,they are all very subtle.But,all come together nicely.I think this has to be one of the best options for the money.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yes i have, just notice that they only come on when the side lights have been on also, love the footwell and puddle light also. got to agree for £120? it is a really nice touch


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Ditto gents.

However, I thought (wrongly), the door handle lights would be on the outside not inside - rather like the BMW So when the lady tries to open the door after a few drinks her jewellery doesn't scratch the outside door handle too much

But as Ikon666 states, lovely little option to have in anycase.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

On my R32 I have the map reading lights as standard and are a red glow above the gear stick etc a real nice touch that I think first was on the A4 cab back in 2003.

Also does this pack on TT enable the "comming home lights setup" ie come back to car press remote fob to unlock and lights come on- leave car- lock and lights stay on for a set time (adjustable via DIS) or is that standard?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

chimp said:


> On my R32 I have the map reading lights as standard and are a red glow above the gear stick etc a real nice touch that I think first was on the A4 cab back in 2003.
> 
> Also does this pack on TT enable the "comming home lights setup" ie come back to car press remote fob to unlock and lights come on- leave car- lock and lights stay on for a set time (adjustable via DIS) or is that standard?


think this is only available if you have the auto pack @ £450, but not 100%


----------



## marck (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have the interior lighting pack, but can not see the led's on the doors. Also, I cant see how to adjust the level in DIS. Is this on;y applicable to TTS?

Thanks
Marc.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

marck said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the interior lighting pack, but can not see the led's on the doors. Also, I cant see how to adjust the level in DIS. Is this on;y applicable to TTS?
> 
> ...


on mine, the TTS, if you get in close the door, put the side lights on and you should see a very small white led, not bright at all, above the door opener. You have to look under and up to see it :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> not sure i have the roof console lights? i have the 2 round leds but don't seem to have any of those red ones  do the sidelights have to be on for them to be on? :?


had another look last night and they are there, altho how much light they give off is debatable :?


----------



## marck (Oct 9, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> marck said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I will take a look tonight. I wonder if it is just on the TTS though. I looked in the DIS menu last night and could not see where you change the brightness level of the lights.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

marck said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > marck said:
> ...


did you look down all of the list, there are more options if you scroll down the list, or maybe is yours a my09 or 08?


----------



## marck (Oct 9, 2005)

It is a 2007 registered car.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

marck said:


> It is a 2007 registered car.


so does the car have the led light package then? thought this was only available on the my09 cars?


----------



## marck (Oct 9, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> marck said:
> 
> 
> > It is a 2007 registered car.
> ...


It only has the interior light pack - now see why I can't see the LED's


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I understand the Interior light package was only released (for the TT) for 08 built cars


----------



## marck (Oct 9, 2005)

dimitt said:


> I understand the Interior light package was only released (for the TT) for 08 built cars


Makes sense now.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep, that'll be why then 

Interior Light Package was available on cars with a build week of 22 (26th May 2008) and beyond

I'll try and capture some pictures at some point [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi !!

The foot light are all the time connected????????? or is only when you open the car like roof light?

I will appreciate this info, is because I love it and I'm thinking in make this modification in my MK I   !

Thanks!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Auditto said:


> Hi !!
> 
> The foot light are all the time connected????????? or is only when you open the car like roof light?
> 
> ...


only when the door is opened


----------



## Stoney (Jun 1, 2008)

Can this be retro fitted? The puddle and foot well lights?


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks ikon66 !!! much appreciate!!

how look the light ?? is like bulb or is only a couple of leds???

Your car is amazing! 8) 8)

thanks again!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Auditto said:


> Thanks ikon66 !!! much appreciate!!
> 
> how look the light ?? is like bulb or is only a couple of leds???
> 
> ...


This was the led light package so I would expect they would be leds, they are a very white light

thanks


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> ok had another look, the door handles do have the leds above but to be honest they don't seem to throw much light, will have another look when dark


It has to be real dark before they come in handy. But that is ok, because it has to be real dark before finding the door handles gets difficult.... :wink:


----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

i was told by the dealer that the ILP was no longer available when i ordered my TTC a month ago, i have it on my A3 and really like it. hope the dealer wasn't lying......


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

sherbs said:


> i was told by the dealer that the ILP was no longer available when i ordered my TTC a month ago, i have it on my A3 and really like it. hope the dealer wasn't lying......


Sounds weird... Got it on my TTR ordered on July 5th.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Piccys:





































The photos exaggerate the brightness a little, bit it is a crisp light and a nice atmosphere. Well worth £120 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

are these on TTS only? Can they be retrofitted?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Not TTS only - available to spec on any TT from May '08 onwards

As for retro fit, no idea! It does add a damned cool atmosphere though 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

j600.com said:


> are these on TTS only? Can they be retrofitted?


not TTS only, but is an option on my09 cars, as for retrofit dont suppose it would be difficult to change out the bulbs and add some leds in the footwells


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> just beat me to it Clive, ok pal?


Yes Paul - doing fine fella. Loads of stuff on my plate - feeling like a pro-juggler at the moment trying to balance everything, bt all going rather well 

How about you..?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

great thanks, car is still running like a dream, done about 1200 miles now so have been experimenting more :wink: had a protection detail done, although not by dave, not well enough :? to be honest was not that happy with it but at least it got a seal with zaino and a coat of wax, should help for over the winter, dave is booked as soon as the weather breaks


----------

